# Firing Order



## 200sxGride (Oct 27, 2004)

what is the firing order for 1995 200sx?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Go to the sticky that says "Full Service Manual" and download it. Then look it up. I could easily tell you, but then you'd probably take the easy way and not download it. Obviously you need it, becuase you do not even know the firing order. (hehe) I'm not bashing you. The manual is just a good thing to have, for now and in the future. Go get it! :thumbup:


----------

